# 942ft



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I just got word BD casted 942ft over the weekend... WOW!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That is one helluva shot! You think you're doing good out there improving, then someone like BD comes along throwing almost 250' more than your average....Puts it all into perspective. We all are just little fish swimming in his pond.

Robert


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

thekingfeeder said:


> That is one helluva shot! You think you're doing good out there improving, then someone like BD comes along throwing almost 250' more than your average....Puts it all into perspective. We all are just little fish swimming in his pond.
> 
> Robert


250' ??? more like 600'


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

You can tell I'm not in the loop on the distance casting end of things. Who is BD? Is he from the States or one of the European distance guys?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Big Danny, Europe, the best there is currently


----------



## Torpedo (Oct 2, 2007)

Prove it.


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

The worlds number one caster without any question


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

2 casters over 900 feet
9 casters over 800 feet

almost half of thier tournament was 800 or better
pretty impressive demonstration of casting


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

am assuming distances are in meters.
287.04 is how many yds?


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

287.04 meters =313.91 yards or 941.73 feet


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have personally seen others hit 830ish casts before. I couldn't imagine seeing someone walking so far past everyone to stop at 940ish feet. That is unreal. A 750' cast is just a warm up to see how they are going to fly for him I would imagine.

Robert


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Conversions 

meters to yards X 1.09
yards to meters X .91
Meters to feet X 3.28


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's unreal. Wow. 

I really have to wonder if he'll ever break 1000.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Danny Moeskops is the best caster of all time. There are some great casters today and there have been many great casters over the years but Danny is the man. His combination of size, power, speed and brilliant technique are unmatched.

By all accounts it was a very good casting day with downcourt winds 20-30 mph on a venue that has become known for big casts. The numbers are just amazing though. Like Dave said, 2 casters over 900, 11 casters over 800 (including Danny and Andy) is just incredible.

Congratulations to Danny and all the rest.



Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

basstardo said:


> That's unreal. Wow.
> 
> I really have to wonder if he'll ever break 1000.


*WHEN*

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Danny has said it is hard to get motivated sometimes, because he has been out front for so long. I think if others continue to turn in good #'s we will see what the big man is capable of. He may have reached his pinacle, I dont know. If he has soemone to push him he may be able to achieve what many think is impossible


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

From whqt I've seen and heard, Andy and a few others are starting to put some serious push on Danny. 2010 should be a great year for casting. Hopefully I can make it to Texas and watch some of these guys throw.

Evan


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

kingfisherman23 said:


> From whqt I've seen and heard, Andy and a few others are starting to put some serious push on Danny. 2010 should be a great year for casting. Hopefully I can make it to Texas and watch some of these guys throw.
> 
> Evan



What they need a "weight Bitch" down in Texas???   

Messing with you man, you know me and Robert love ya.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Robert


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Watching it all unfold in person was a nice day out


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Fish Hunter said:


> What they need a "weight Bitch" down in Texas???


Hmmm. 800ft cast = 1300ft crackoff. So 900ft cast means a 1450ft crackoff.

I'll be happy to retrieve all the crackoffs at Worlds. They'd just have to rent me a fourwheeler 

Evan


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks for the conversion data.
is dm an alien or a bionic man?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> is dm an alien or a bionic man?



Under current medical technology apparently it is impossible to test for alien cells while the host is still alive. Similar to testing for rabies. We may never have the answer to that question while he is still casting....

Robert


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I think even Danny would reserve Best Ever for Primo Livenias, after all he named his tourney after Primo.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

And some great casting, no matter what the conditions. I would have loved to walk down the rod line and peered at all the empty spools, showing new string.


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

That is truly unbelievable.What kind of rod and reel would he be using to achieve that kind of distance?
I know there are some people here that throw between 7-800 feet with an occasional over that.What kind of equipment does that take?
In a real world situation,how far do you throw when fishing and using 6 ounces of weight.
I guess along with the equipment,technique and timing and strength have a little to do with it.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

pipe said:


> That is truly unbelievable.What kind of rod and reel would he be using to achieve that kind of distance?
> I know there are some people here that throw between 7-800 feet with an occasional over that.What kind of equipment does that take?
> In a real world situation,how far do you throw when fishing and using 6 ounces of weight.
> I guess along with the equipment,technique and timing and strength have a little to do with it.


Danny uses a Century TT-R and a modified Daiwa 7HT mag. Most of the US distance casters use Ambassadeurs in the 5500 and 6500 sizes. In a real world fishing situation with 6 oz I would say 125yds is a very good cast, 150 is better than most would be able to achieve and 175 would be rare. That is a real world 6 n bait situation, and all educated guesses on my part. I personally can throw the 6n baits futher than 8n bait any day of the week.


----------



## big danny (Dec 9, 2009)

This site link has been send by a friend 
Nice to read about our casts in the US
See ya all next year in Texas

Big Danny

Rage against the fibers


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Danny
Although we have never had the pleasure to meet. I wanted to say that your accomplisments casting are nothing short of amazing. You inspire anyone that picks up a rod. 
Best wishes 
Big Dave


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Danny, welcome to P&S! Congratulations on a terrific day of casting and on all of your accomplishments over the years. I hope to be able to meet you in Beaumont!

Evan


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Danny,

Great to see you on Pier and Surf. Welcome!! I look forward to seeing you again this fall in Texas.

Tommy


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Danny,
the only reason i could see me in Texas is if you bring some of that belgium bacon that was cooked at your tourney. LOL
charlie
I'd be a vegetarian if bacon grew on trees


----------

